# liserons d'eau



## piccola_stella

Ciao, sto traducendo un libro di cucina thailandese e sto avendo alcuni problemi. Tra cui non capisco cos'è il "liserons d'eau". Nella frase è messo così

Beaucoup conservent leurscaractéristiques chinoises, comme le pàtpàk bûngfai daang (*liserons d’eau* avec ail et piments)


Grazie!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piccola Stella 

"Liseron d'eau" è l'ipomoea acquatica (puoi vedere qui gli "usi culinari"), detta anche "spinacio d'acqua": liserons d'eau = spinaci d'acqua


----------



## matoupaschat

Trovo soltanto il nome scientifico: Ipomoea aquatica, e nella Treccani l'Ipomea.

PS Ciao Anna (bizz, bizz, bizz ), sei più veloce di me, poi non ero sicuro che spinacio d'acqua fosse esatto come in inglese


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Matou! Bizz!!!  

Se scorri lungo la pagina arrivi a "Spinacio d'acqua (ipomoea aquatica)".


----------



## piccola_stella

Grazie! siete stati molto utili!


----------

